# Source code



## MaheshBabu (Feb 5, 2012)

We need to modify the source code of FreeBSD 9, so how to understand the source code organization of FreeBSD 9 ?


----------



## hadrons123 (Feb 5, 2012)

1.Do not double post. Actually you did triple!
2.First you can look for the /usr/src folder in your installation.

For further help look here.


----------



## shitson (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/developers-handbook/


----------

